# Front Clip Swap ON A 1998 240sx



## loxantor (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a 1998 240sx, it is an automatic with the stock engine. I want to change the whole front clip and I am not to sure what all it is going to involve. I want a manual transmission and everyone seems to tell me to go with a black top. I am not to sure what a black top is but i should be able to find that out. Can someone point me in the right direction on what it would take to do a swap on it or if I even have to.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

loxantor said:


> I have a 1998 240sx, it is an automatic with the stock engine. I want to change the whole front clip and I am not to sure what all it is going to involve. I want a manual transmission and everyone seems to tell me to go with a black top. I am not to sure what a black top is but i should be able to find that out. Can someone point me in the right direction on what it would take to do a swap on it or if I even have to.


The black top is a S13 SR20DET. The S13 sr20, as you know, does not have VTC. The black top is the same as the redtop, just that the blacktop engine, usually has less miles than a redtop. It's a newer engine. As for a front clip, you may want to look at Dragdriftautox.com They have a great selection of clips, and are moderately priced. 

But my question is, why do you want a sr? Why not just turbo your KA? It's got a longer stroke, so it can throw out torque very quick. If you shop at the right places, you can possibly turbo your ka cheaper than you a purchase a front clip SR. You may want to do some more research unless you have already made your mind about the blacktop. 

As for the swap, It's not really that hard. Send your wiring harness to Phase2, or another company that can do the wiring. everything else bolts right it place. Good luick.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

an S14 front clip has a blacktop motor, while the S13 has a black and redtop motor. go with the S14, since that is what you have.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> an S14 front clip has a blacktop motor, while the S13 has a black and redtop motor. go with the S14, since that is what you have.


That would be easier. But how much horsepower do you plan to make? anything over 400 and the VTC starts to act screwy. This is what I have heard. If anyone can shed some light on this, please help me out. I preferably like the s14 engine over the s13, just that the s13 is cheaper, and it doesn't have VTC.


----------



## loxantor (Jul 6, 2005)

*98 swap*

I have decided to go with the s14 front clip but i am not sure on what all is going to be involved. i was told i would have to change the drive shaft and that the rest is in the clip. i am changing it over from an automatic to a manual. so does that mean i would have to change the rearend or can it handle it.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

hey zellx. i read in a sport compact car a few years ago that the s13 sr20 had a high-port head and straighter intake runners and that these engines had more power potential than the later, s14 sr20 that had low-port heads and vtc. as for the swap, the s14 obviously has more stock power so unless youre doing some modding, youre better off with the s14, (blacktop), especially since the swap is going into an s14 if im not mistaken. i noticed that youre located in SC and wanted to mention that the shop that built the s13 that i currently own is in florida. not sure how long of a drive that would be for you but i know that this guy knows his stuff....especially his nissan stuff. if you want, you can give him a call at 813-766-9304. name is Taylor and he runs a shop called Durdan Perfab. really really nice guy and he does great quality work. im sure he would be happy to help. keep us updated.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info. I've been away from the computer for a while, so I can't remember which S13 you're talking about. Is it the green one that's RHD? I'll be sure to give him a call. Orlando is about 7 hours away, but I've been there in about 6. Anyway, yeah, most people go with the older sr engines since they don't have the VTC. that's a drawback when making more than I think 350+ HP with the newer sr's. Yeah, the high port head helps in the top end, but I decided my goal was about 320HP, and I wanted the powerband to kick in quicker, so I chose the s14 with VTC. But I've read it's not hard to change from VTC to non VTC on a s14, and s15 engine. I think (I THINK! not know) that you just use the bolt from the s13 intake cam, and reprogramming. 




bakimono said:


> hey zellx. i read in a sport compact car a few years ago that the s13 sr20 had a high-port head and straighter intake runners and that these engines had more power potential than the later, s14 sr20 that had low-port heads and vtc. as for the swap, the s14 obviously has more stock power so unless youre doing some modding, youre better off with the s14, (blacktop), especially since the swap is going into an s14 if im not mistaken. i noticed that youre located in SC and wanted to mention that the shop that built the s13 that i currently own is in florida. not sure how long of a drive that would be for you but i know that this guy knows his stuff....especially his nissan stuff. if you want, you can give him a call at 813-766-9304. name is Taylor and he runs a shop called Durdan Perfab. really really nice guy and he does great quality work. im sure he would be happy to help. keep us updated.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I've been away from the computer for a while, so I can't remember which S13 you're talking about. Is it the green one that's RHD? I'll be sure to give him a call. Orlando is about 7 hours away, but I've been there in about 6. Anyway, yeah, most people go with the older sr engines since they don't have the VTC. that's a drawback when making more than I think 350+ HP with the newer sr's. Yeah, the high port head helps in the top end, but I decided my goal was about 320HP, and I wanted the powerband to kick in quicker, so I chose the s14 with VTC. But I've read it's not hard to change from VTC to non VTC on a s14, and s15 engine. I think (I THINK! not know) that you just use the bolt from the s13 intake cam, and reprogramming.


yep its the green 91 with the silvia front. its a bad mammajamma. i had an old guy shaking his head at me on the way home. he looked confused and disgusted. i dont know why though. he started to get on my nerves so i showed him a bit of accelleration and cut him off.  old people  as for the vtc thing, i heard it was closer to 300 hp where you start to experience problems. maybe some peoples definition of "problem" is different than others but either way, i never really thought of it the way you explained it. thanks


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

loxantor said:


> I have decided to go with the s14 front clip but i am not sure on what all is going to be involved. i was told i would have to change the drive shaft and that the rest is in the clip. i am changing it over from an automatic to a manual. so does that mean i would have to change the rearend or can it handle it.


I have never swapped the Auto to Manual on an S14 but I know I changed the Driveshaft, Rear Axle, and Differential in an S13, because the one's in the Auto aren't nearly as strong. They aren't going to cause you any real problems unless you start throwing down some serious power though. You should be ok to use everything from the Auto with the SR except the Driveshaft, but that's just cause the KA Shaft won't fit with the SR tranny, because of the difference in length of the tranny itself.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I keep hearing that, but I just don't believe the axles are different. I'm doing an auto to manual swap in my 240, so I'll just have to see. I do know the driveshaft has to be changed though...


----------

